# What is this type of socket adapter called



## MidnightNarwhal (May 4, 2017)

I'm looking for a socket accessory that allows you to have a bit of play with the socket. Not the universal joint ones but the other type, it only allows a bit of play.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

search for wobble socket extension


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Wobble bar or you can use an impact rated universal joint.


----------



## MidnightNarwhal (May 4, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Wobble bar or you can use an impact rated universal joint.


It's just, a universal joint is completely different no? Like, I can see where a uni joint is needed and another situation a wobble joint is needed?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It doesn't really take much skill to change a common extension to a wobble extension. Even I can do it.:biggrin2:


----------



## MidnightNarwhal (May 4, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Wobble bar or you can use an impact rated universal joint.


Oh you meant something like this?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

More like this.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I never leave home without one.....


----------



## MidnightNarwhal (May 4, 2017)

Found these on sale. But my socket set is black and these are chrome :laughing::laughing:

Oh well


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I never leave home without one.....


:biggrin2::biggrin2:

Too funny.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> I never leave home without one.....


Ayuh,.... One,..??..??

I never leave home without Three,....
1/4", 3/8", 'n 1/2",....
My 3/4" stays at the shop,...


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

When I need just a little bit of flex, I wrap a couple of rounds of masking tape around a standard socket universal joint.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

ChuckF. said:


> When I need just a little bit of flex, I wrap a couple of rounds of masking tape around a standard socket universal joint.


That's a real good idea, but MASKING TAPE, O M Gawd. Come on over to the duck tape side and join us.:biggrin2:


----------

